# Need help with a new Mini Bike



## David7338 (Dec 28, 2006)

Hello,
I bought my kids some new mini bikes (http://www.bajamotorsports.net/Mini/mb165.htm) for Christmas but I can't get 2 of them to start. They have Hensim HS168F-2 engines and both seem to have the same problem.

Here is what I know. 

Plenty of new gas in the tank.

I have a spark at the plug.

When I pour a little bit of gas in the combustion chamber it starts and runs for about 5 seconds.

The air filter is clean and free of oil.

I am open to your questions and suggestions. 

Thanks,
David Mc


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

My only suggestion would be to take those Chinese Honda knock off junks back to Tractor Supply or whichever store you bought them from and get your $400 back. Give that to your kids and let them get themselves something nice.

Not to knock you, but when you can't even find a local place that is a service dealer for the equipment, you should think twice about buying it.

I mean honestly, this statement on their website "Limited Warranty – 90 Days Engine and Frame" should give you a clue as to what you bought. I'd be ashamed to put my kids (if i had some) on a death trap like that.


----------



## Cser (Oct 26, 2006)

Dave is there fuel shut offs on these ,,definate fuel delivery problem,,doubt that its a dirty carb being new,,kink in the fuel line,,,pinched fuel line?????.

Also being new when you got them from the shipper did you put oil in them,,,may have a enternal fuel shut off for low oil.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

If it starts and runs off gas poured down the cylinder.... its not a safety switch or anything of that sort....
Its a fuel delivery problem.... make sure gas is getting the carb from the gastank (take line off... let it flow into a container and watch for a good steady flow) 
This is a Chinese knockoff.... so quality isn't there.... but does it have any adjustments to be made to the carb? is the carb on tight?


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

Cser said:


> Dave is there fuel shut offs on these ,,definate fuel delivery problem,,doubt that its a dirty carb being new,,kink in the fuel line,,,pinched fuel line?????.
> 
> Also being new when you got them from the shipper did you put oil in them,,,may have a enternal fuel shut off for low oil.


 

man just what i was thinking . fuel shut offs ..shut off for low oil i like the engines that are on them only thing i have seen problems with on the engines the re- coil pully will break


----------



## ZukiJon (Nov 15, 2006)

Did you get them running?


----------



## Cser (Oct 26, 2006)

Dave did you get them to run,,,,dont mind the ridicule some give you,, its just we have learned our lessons over the years to avoid these chinese junks.
Just remember you yahoos we were all here once????


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

Cser said:


> Dave did you get them to run,,,,dont mind the ridicule some give you,, its just we have learned our lessons over the years to avoid these chinese junks.
> Just remember you yahoos we were all here once????


Actually, when you are a dealer you have the upper hand in knowing about these imitations.


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

The fuel valve lever is located right under the choke lever. Best to read operators manual before using. Are these really Chinese? It has Homelite on the motor cover.

The boy across the street has one of these mini bikes and he gives it holy H. It just keeps running and running like energizer bunny. By the way they are a quality looking piece of equipment.


----------

